

No Ad NY: An Effort to Remove All Visual Advertising From Times Square - coderdude
http://noadny.com/

======
privacyguru
That's just stupid. It's like asking the casinos in Vegas to stop with
flashing lights and sounds. I'll agree that we're a population that is over
marketed and flooded with advertising but part of the excitement of times
square is all about the signs and advertisements. Take all that away and it
would be a pretty boring spot.

~~~
privacyguru
(The concept the crowd sourced effort is cool, but the idea of wanting to
remove all the ads from times square and make it a reality isn't)

------
nhangen
I don't understand, what's the point?

On first glance, it seems like it was created for the purpose of advertising
Aviary, but even if it's not, I'm rather fond of NYC as it is. There's a
certain familiarity that the advertising breeds.

